# 10G Planted plant by a Beginner ^_^



## Chris_Goldie (May 30, 2012)

*June 5, 2012*

Whew! I recently got tired of my bare-bottom tank so this day, I decided to give my self a chance to try a planted tank.

It is a 10G top fin tank that I got from Petsmart.


----------



## Chris_Goldie (May 30, 2012)

Filling the tank with Water.........










I've used some paper towels so the substrate wont be disturbed..... 

*Finished Product!*










*Here are the materials that I used to make this tank:*

Fluval Stratum Substrate
Fluval Planting Thongs (made my life so easy ^_^)

API Stress coat+
API Stress Zyme+

Seachem Prime
Seachem Flourish Excel
Seachem Flourish

Aquaclear 20 Power filter (for now) 
Setup: 
Stage 1 Foam Block with Floss Pad Mod
Stage 2 Seachem Renew
Stage 3 Aquaclear Biomax

Fishes:
2 Hatchet Fish
3 Siamese Algae Eater

I personally like the Riccia Carpet that I started here. It was a pain when I was putting them on the substrate coz they tend to float.










I would like to give credits for the people who gave me some of the plants..

*archgop* - for the moss (Lower right in the tank)

*igor.kanshyn* - for the stargrass (Lower Left in the tank)

*Peter_biz* - for the generous amount of riccia (Foreground)

And also,

Menagerie Petshop for answering all my questions and the good deals!

Im planning to buy a canister filter and also a co2 unit...... 
I wonder where can I buy it for cheap.....


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

looks very nice! what kind of lighting do you have? as for CO2, you can try the DIY CO2 and change the water/sugar every 2 week.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Great tank, love the layout. Is that Amazon sword in the background?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Good job! Is this the office tank you were talking about? 
I can't see the mosses you got from me lol
Be careful when trimming riccia.... they will go all over the tank and its a pain to keep it tidy


----------



## Peter_biz (Nov 22, 2011)

*Lookin good!*

Looks great Chris! Thanks for the shout out.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Very nice! What kind of light do you have there?


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice tank setup. keep it updated as how the Riccia will carpet out.


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

Chris_Goldie said:


> *Finished Product!*
> 
> Fluval Planting Thongs (made my life so easy ^_^)


i had no idea wearing thongs would make planting easier
maybe i should pick up a pair like these http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+tree-planting+womens-thongs

lol j/k


----------



## Chris_Goldie (May 30, 2012)

*1st Week Tank Update*

Well, After a week of running the tank, here's how it looks like:










Thank you guys for appreciating my tank on its first pics. ^_^

Gat - the lighting that I have is 2 pcs zoomed Ultrasun. and the co2 is my next project

Kooka - you are right, those amazon swords in the background

Arcgop - nope this is just a mini project of mine the mosses that you gave me are at the lower right side. ^_^

solarz - I have zoomed ultra sun but im planning to buy a t5 fixture

bigfish - yeah! I really love those planting thongs I recommend you get them too ^_^

I added a couple of Frogbits and some Cardinal Tetra.

The guys on the breeder are the White Mountain Minnows which are Gold in color (I really don't know their name I just read what is in my receipt ^_^)

Sad to say, but I think my Star Grass is dying. I am dosing my tank now with more Flourish as well as Flourish Iron and hopefully they will do better.










The Riccia Carpet?? Hmmm I really dont know if they are growing or not but I think they are.....










the readings seems to be fine as of the moment, Kudos to my AquaClear 20!


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

How were u able to tie the riccia down?


----------

